
Facebook worker living in garage to Zuck: challenges are right outside your door - sinemetu11
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/24/facebook-cafeteria-workers-wages-zuckerberg-challenges?
======
masonic
"the couple were among about 500 Facebook cafeteria workers who elected to
join a union, Unite Here Local 19."

Hence, the Guardian article.

